# Gsg 1911 22 fte



## CRglocK41 (Feb 4, 2013)

My wifes GSG 22 has been great. A few minor malfunctions here and there but normal from a 22 pistol. But this weekend we went shooting again. Shot one 10 rd mag with no problems. After that, started getting fte's every single shot! Along with some FTF's and double feeding. What could have possibly went SO wrong from the last time we shot?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Are you making sure that neither one of you are limp-wristing? 

Sometimes, even when you think you aren't.........you are. 

Shooting arm elbow should be locked and wrist in-line (not canted) with arm.


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

More questions:

How clean is the gun? Did you clean the extractor? 

Did you check the magazine? Is is clean too?

Did you change ammo?


----------



## CRglocK41 (Feb 4, 2013)

Not limp wristing for sure. Learned that with my glock 36. Lol.

And gun was cleaned prior to shooting.

After shooting I did a deep clean again and I did a live cycling test, and the extractor seems to be pulling the case out of the barrel but its not extracting out the side. It just pulls it straight back and that may be causing the FTFs and double feeding.

Im not sure what else to check or clean! Theres barely 500 rounds through this gun.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

CRglocK41 said:


> Not limp wristing for sure. Learned that with my glock 36. Lol.
> 
> And gun was cleaned prior to shooting.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you might have an ejector issue.


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

It might be worth the effort if you can post a picture of the chamber, open slide with and without a magazine in. Maybe one with the slide off.


----------



## CRglocK41 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ill try to get some pics later. But I have done a little.more tinkering. Found that it is now extracting the shell from the barrel, but its still not ejecting. Doing some more cycling tests the round is just falling out the magwell or shooting forward from the force of the slide. Took the barrel out and the ejector seems to be slightly loose. But its not broke.


----------

